# Did yall hear the one about gun owners?



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Seems we all cling to em because were poor and unemployed....

http://elections.foxnews.com/2008/04/11 ... n-america/

Apparently our "friend" hasnt priced ammo recently. It takes a full time job to feed my AK  Imagine how my buddy with the m1919 feels trying to buy ammo through the WIC programs.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Hope he changes socks several times a day because he sure has been sticking his foot in his mouth a lot lately.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Between him and his wife, they can't get their feet OUT of their mouths. It is quite clear they can't relate to the "common people." It has nothing to do with their income. The Romneys are just as if not more wealthy, but they were much more in touch with the people, IMHO.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow. That is shocking even to me.

I understand to a degree what he is trying to say, however his delivery of the message was poor at best.

I somewhat agree with what he is trying to convey, whether or not many of you admit that his underlying point has merit is up to you.

Ryan


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

How else can you take it?

HE was telling a bunch of folks in socialist, anti-christian california about why he thinks hes not popular in rural America.

I think as the battle with Hillary goes on, hes having to appeal to more of the far left democrats, gambling that crap like this will be forgotten when it comes time to debate policy with McCain. Hes been trying very hard to hide his true self, and its nice to see that hes starting to come out of his shell.

Seriously though, I'd like to know how else to take what he was saying. I cant promise I'll agree with your assessment, but I'd like to know what you think he was trying to say.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

> "Our challenge is to get people persuaded that we can make progress when there's not evidence of that in their daily lives," he said. "You go into these small towns in Pennsylvania and, like a lot of small towns in the Midwest, the jobs have been gone now for 25 years and nothing's replaced them. And they fell through the Clinton administration, and the Bush administration, and each successive administration has said that somehow these communities are going to regenerate and they have not.
> 
> "And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations."


I'm confused...what isn't true in that statement?

Are you guys saying you totally disagree with that perspective?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I am totally disagreeing with that perspective. Being a God fearing gun owner has absolutely nothing to do with your local economy.

Its like saying these people are poor, thats why they cling to things like Mullets and old Muscle cars.

OR lets flip the perspective, and say That Rich people cling to Scientology and environmental issues because they have nothing better to do with thier time and money. Tom Cruise might think I am a jealus backwoods ******* for making that assumption. He'd be right too. Obama is trying to tie things together that simply have no correlation to eachother. And that does nothing but set in stone the fact that Mr. Obama is a smug, elitist ******* who obviously has no understanding of the 2nd amendment, and might even explain why he had to spend so much time explaining why he followed a preacher of hate, instead of a preacher of God.

If a small town is prosperous, and still has a high rate of firearms ownership and church attendance, isnt entirely possible that its for the exact same reasons the folks in a struggling community have the same values?


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I think you could answer your own question by asking yourself a few questions.

Do you own guns? If so then you must be clinging to them because you are bitter and depressed.

Are you a religious person? If so then you must be clinging to religion because you are bitter and depressed.

Do you agree that immigration should be lawful and controlled with secure borders? If so then you must be anti-immigration because you are bitter and depressed.

Do you agree that world trade is important to our economy? If not then you must be anti-trade because you are bitter and depressed.

These are the things that he was accusing Americans of that lived outside the sick and decaying San Francisco boundaries. It's one thing to promote a favorite candidate but quite another to defend him when he makes such a moronic statement. I find it very amusing that a person that claims as a first act he will shut down NAFTA, to be throwing out the anti-trade sentiment card as a problem. I read awhile back that over 30% of North Dakotas exports go through NAFTA.



> "Manufacturing output has grown, not declined, in the U.S. under NAFTA. It's up almost across the board -- as Grand Forks residents, when they drive past the local LM Glasfiber and Cirrus Design plants, can see.
> 
> Speaking of Grand Forks and the state, "North Dakota ranked top in the nation for export growth in 2007, according to U.S. Commercial Service reports," the Bismarck Tribune reported recently.
> "The state's exports totaled $2 billion in 2007, up 34 percent from its $1.5 billion in exports in 2006; nationally, export growth was 12 percent more than the previous year."


Above quote from the Grand Forks Herald dated March 6, 2008.
http://blog.nam.org/archives/2008/03/mo ... afta_s.php

That's a lot of lost jobs if Obama has his way but then again all you people must be poor, bitter, and depressed..


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Clinton's trying to get a leg up over this too...

Heres a Clinton quote:

"Americans who believe in the Second Amendment believe it's a constitutional right."

Notice how carefully our she chooses her words. She says we believe the 2nd amendment is a constitional right. Im actually 100% positive that I KNOW its a consitutional right.

Oh well, I hope it does her some good, I still want her to get the nod. I think watching her concession speach to McCain will be so much sweeter than one to Obama.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> 'My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the
> world. I hope you'll join with me as we try to change it.'
> 
> - Barack Obama


This pretty much sums it up


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

you know i have been saying this for quite a while, we can't trust Obama and he does not speak for the majority of America. :eyeroll:

take away the banner (he displays on all his podiums when he speaks, he can't seem to speak without it!) that displays the word "change"....what do you have then? another politician lying to get the support of the group he is campaigning in front of, constantly "changing" his message to gain support of people with different agendas.

he doesn't stand for anything, when he speaks i hear the voice of the "great deceiver". thankfully, people are getting a closer look at this guy and i think when he campaigns against McCain he will be exposed even more as a guy who is a great orator but completely out of touch with core American values. his wife would be a total embarrassment as the first lady in the white house as well.

all his claims that he is against NAFTA, big business executive salaries (can you image, lobbying for legislation on private business executive pay on the congressional level?!) and big oil are a joke. Obama has been caught in too many bald face lies and contradictions. anyone care to give him another "pass" and wait for another lame *** excuse concerning his "poor choice" of words?

not me, i saw this coming, nothing has "changed" for me.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

At least he is honest and speaks his mind. I find it refreshingly sincere to see a politician do that these days.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

honest?? you must be listening to the liberal spin machine.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Hes finally hinting at being honest. Give him more time to speak his mind and Im sure we'll arrive to the bare bones truth that he considers firearms ownership a privledge that should be immediately revoked. Hes from Cook County Illinois. They are so ***-backwards socialist/feel goody/"your governmet knows whats best for you" crazy that they banned Fois Gras for godsakes.

But hey, America is a free country, and you are well within your rights to fool yourself till the cows come home.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

CuttinDaisies said:


> At least he is honest and speaks his mind. I find it refreshingly sincere to see a politician do that these days.


If this is true on how you feel, you must love John McCain he has been doing this for years.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

If he being so honest, why is he backpedaling so much? He's still speaking the same sentiments, but now it's "What I REALLY meant was..." I think we already heard what he really meant. Guns and religion are a privilege to be controlled by the government. That honesty is not one I can respect.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd advise folks to re-read Obama's words. What he was saying is that citizens in small towns in Pennsylvania and the midwest have largely been ignored by politicians, but Dems like the Clintons and Reps like Bush. Citizens in the midwest do not and have not had a presidential candidate or politicians that represents them.

Since "everyday Joe" citizens do not have politicians that speak to all of their issues, those citizens cling to a handfull of high priority issues to help them choose candidates. Those high priority issues are things like gun rights, abortion, and immigration, and many people are forced to vote for a candidate based solely on the candidate's stance on one of these issues.

How many people on this board have said the same thing and expressed frustration that there is not a candidate that represents them? Feel a little frustrated and bitter with the state of affairs? How many of you vote for candidate's based solely on their position on gun rights, immigration, or abortion?

That's what Obama was talking about.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

> Since "everyday Joe" citizens do not have politicians that speak to all of their issues, those citizens cling to a handfull of high priority issues to help them choose candidates. Those high priority issues are things like gun rights, abortion, and immigration, and many people are forced to vote for a candidate based solely on the candidate's stance on one of these issues.


What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you dont think these issues are huge than there is something wrong with you. I am from a large city on the east coast and so is the rest of my family and these are all issues we cling too its not just the small towns. But he forgot to mention a couple others like the death penalty, welfare, special assistance for race or color and dumbing down America with the liberal thought that everyone is a winner.

And what in the hell was the point of him even saying that he doesnt support any of those issues. So he might as well lump himself in with the rest of the candidates that he mentioned. He is a socialist that is the scariest thing America could ever face we didnt become the worlds only super power by being weak hearted liberals. I will be the first to say Bush hasn't been the greatest president but at least he has a set. I don't want a whiney cry baby president saying we need change and BLAH BLAH BLAH. What we need to do is get back to our roots and grow a spine.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> That's what Obama was talking about.


I read his words and I don't get your impression of them in the slightest.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I try to keep my posts short. Doesn't always work, but I try. For that reason I didn't go into ALL of the issues that I disagree with Senators Obama or Clinton. I dond't agree 100% with McCain, either, but don't want to throw away my vote on a third party. That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

regardless what he supposedly meant, it is clear where he stands....he has no relationship with small town, rural voters (can't relate) and he detests the right for ordinary folks to purchase and own firearms.

when he can't sway them with his rhetoric, he HIMSELF becomes frustrated and bitter..."clinging to their religion and guns"? yes, i would say that comment is pointed and is demeaning in it's context......as i have said many times, if you don't agree with Obama, he is frustrated with those that don't see the world according to his beliefs.....he is DANGEROUS!

he strikes me as a President who would force his views on the American public and tell us he knows what is good for us......he would not represent the average individual in this country, far left wing liberals in high density metropolitan areas are his core support. the rest of the folks who are "buying in" are being deceived....he is not what he appears to be.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> BigDaddy wrote:
> That's what Obama was talking about.


Isn't it funny how when John McCain made mention of having a presence in Irag for the next 100 years, the left keeps replaying it and doesn't understand what he was talking about. When Jerimiah Wright says the things he said, well we didn't listen all the way through. Now we didn't understand again what Obama was talking about. I don't think it makes much difference, Obama will never get that vote anyway.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

BigDaddy said:


> I'd advise folks to re-read Obama's words. What he was saying is that citizens in small towns in Pennsylvania and the midwest have largely been ignored by politicians, but Dems like the Clintons and Reps like Bush. Citizens in the midwest do not and have not had a presidential candidate or politicians that represents them.
> 
> Since "everyday Joe" citizens do not have politicians that speak to all of their issues, those citizens cling to a handfull of high priority issues to help them choose candidates. Those high priority issues are things like gun rights, abortion, and immigration, and many people are forced to vote for a candidate based solely on the candidate's stance on one of these issues.
> 
> ...


That was by far the most creative spin I've ever seen. He didnt say people cling to the issue of gun control, he said they cling to guns. All I ever hear about Obama is he is such a great speaker. IF Im to take that as gospel truth, how the hell did he screw this one speach up THAT bad? The fact is he didnt screw it up and he said it how he felt it.

Have you heard the audio? He says the word "guns" with a hesitant pause, as if mearly saying the word is wrong.

Bottom line, the dude is a freedoms quashing socialist. And thats the Honest truth.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you dont think these issues are huge than there is something wrong with you. I am from a large city on the east coast and so is the rest of my family and these are all issues we cling too its not just the small towns. But he forgot to mention a couple others like the death penalty, welfare, special assistance for race or color and dumbing down America with the liberal thought that everyone is a winner.


I think that gun control, abortion, and immigation are big issues, but I am not going to vote for a candidate based on his or her stance on any one of them. I feel strongly about lots of issues besides these, including eduction, social programs, the economy, and the environment. However, I am not a one-issue voter.

I think that a lot of you Obama bashers are reading way too much into his "clinging to guns" comments because you are looking to get offended. If you want to be offended and threatened, go ahead. However, this gun owner is not, and I don't lie awake at night convinced that Obama is coming for my firearms.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

> I think that gun control, abortion, and immigation are big issues,





> However, I am not a one-issue voter.


I believe thats 3 issues. Some of them tie in with the economy, education and social programs. I am with you on the environment if I could find a conservative intersted in that topic I would be the happiest man on earth.

But on the other hand I am completely against socialism so I am not a one issue voter.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

BigDaddy said:


> > What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> > If you dont think these issues are huge than there is something wrong with you. I am from a large city on the east coast and so is the rest of my family and these are all issues we cling too its not just the small towns. But he forgot to mention a couple others like the death penalty, welfare, special assistance for race or color and dumbing down America with the liberal thought that everyone is a winner.
> 
> ...


Thank you BigDaddy. Succinctly stated.

Ryan


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

gun rights is only one issue i hold against Obama....his socialist views regarding health care and raising taxes are huge issues for me and many others as well.

you guys can deny it all you want but this idiot thinks you use a 6 shooter in the duck blind and he introduced 11 gun control laws/propositions as a US senator......that certainly is enough for me. he has no concept about firearms or their use, but his agenda is all about taking away lawful firearm ownership. he is clueless about middle class values and you guys are who think he is not after your right to own firearms will be the first to cry in your damn beer! wake the hell up!


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Succinctly? Sure thing, BigDaddy's spin was succinctly in the context of a spin. Obama's comments were also succinctly in the context of his real thoughts. Problem is the spin from BigDaddy and the Marxist comments from Obama don't match.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I am a one issue voter.

That issue is Socialism.

Under socialism, you have a number of sub-issues:

Obama is against firearms.

Obama is for "free" healthcare

Obama is for instant inflation, er I mean increasing the minimum wage

But there are other issues aside from socialism.

Obama is a racist. Obama wants to EXPAND Hate crime laws. This means that if a white guy beats up a black guy, his crime is somehow worse than if he had beaten up another white guy. Trouble with these laws is that they are never applied in cases of racism against white people. Have ya heard the latest from his beloved friend, Rev. Wright? In a speach he thought was private, he went so far as to accuse our countries founding fathers of being white supremecists.

Obama wants to bail out of Iraq. Hes never supported the war effort, which tells me hes willing to be a reactionary president instead of a proactive one when it comes to our safety an the safety of our allies.

Obama is friends with William Ayers, a KNOWN domestic terrorist. I dunno about you, but if my neighbor wrote a book bragging about his involvment in bombing the pentagon I sure wouldnt be friends with him, and I damn sure I wouldnt allow my kids to interact with his kids.

I can keep going, but I really dont have to. I have a feeling that just about anyone who reads this forum already has their minds made up as to whether or not Obama is right for our country. Its just a shame that so many people defend him like hes some sort of martyr.

Oh and FWIW, I've got problems with McCain too. But the simple fact of the matter is one of these 3 people will become president. I'd much rather spend some time writing John McCain letters about his policies than I would working overtime to pay for Hilly and Baracks socialist programs.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

thank you Gun Owner. Succinctly stated.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Gun Owner: Thank you.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Obama should know, folks only cling to things when someone tries to take them away. Obama makes me sick, Hillery as well and we as Americans should be ashamed that these clowns are running for president!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> That's what Obama was talking about.


Bigdaddy that has so much person interpretation that it is no more valid than any other interpretation. I think your just full of "hope" about what he said.



> because you are looking to get offended.


Much like your turning a blind eye to his offensive attitude, and interpreting good from his comments even though at face value they are offending. As others have said if he is such a great orator why can't he get his true point across in his first attempt? Why do his supporters have to explain it to us? Oh, that's right, were not sophisticated enough. 



> I am with you on the environment if I could find a conservative interested in that topic I would be the happiest man on earth.


Wow, same here flashboomsplash, I'm with both of you all the way on that. Or give Obama a brain and the ability to see the value of the second amendment, the value of our military, the value of self defense, the value of national defense, the value of ---this will get to long.



> Obama wants to EXPAND Hate crime laws.


Oh, are they the ones where it's a hate crime if a white kills a black, but a love crime if a black kills a white?



> Have ya heard the latest from his beloved friend, Rev. Wright? In a speech he thought was private, he went so far as to accuse our countries founding fathers of being white supremecists.


Ya, and whites invented AIDS to kill black people, lets not forget that statement.



> Obama should know, folks only cling to things when someone tries to take them away.


Very correct. It's not because we are bitter about the economy, but it may be because we are bitter about the attack on the ten commandments mostly by liberals, and the constant barrage of gun control laws and full out attempts to ban that makes us cling to what we value. Much like liberals cling to their welfare checks, and abortion tools. Who kills more innocent people today, abortion doctors or guns?

Liberal abortion service, you rape em we scrape em, no fetus has beat us.


----------

